# Broccoli Rabe



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Broccoli Rabe with sausages over thin Spaghetti 
(I cook the spaghetti in the broccoli rabe water) 

I cook the broccoli rabe in about 3 cups salted water
for about 10 minutes…in the mean time I’m frying up the
sausages in a iron skillet…

In a big frying pan - I put a about 1 1/2 tablespoons of olive oil and 
3 large cloves of garlic…when the 
Garlic is lightly browned I pick up the broccoli rabe with a 
big fork and put it in the pan with the garlic with some broccoli broth
along with the sausage and a big handful of pecorino Romano
Grating cheese, some hot pepper flakes, and black pepper…
and I simmer it all together on low until the spaghetti is done. 
Taste for salt…

Then I add a little more water to the Broccoli rabe
water and I boiled about 1/3 pound thin spaghetti in the broccoli rabe
water… I strained the spaghetti and put in in the serving bowl with a
little broccoli pasta water and then top off the spaghetti with the 
broccoli rabe and sausage.
Dished it out with more grating cheese…what a treat!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I never thought of adding meat to Broccoli.

A big hunk of Cheese, and some Salsa, yes, but not sausages.

Inspiration again. 

You amaze me.

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice. Now I would normally just end up with chunks of sausage on top of some spaghetti, so love your attention to seasoning that would make my plain meal special. Copied and saved, thanks.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No broccoli rabe in store here unless you beg for it. Lots of food imported through the NE and never makes it south or west.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> No broccoli rabe in store here unless you beg for it. Lots of food imported through the NE and never makes it south or west.


Oh, too bad…broccoli rabe has such a distinct flavor, a bit bitter but, in a good way.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We've been watching Masterchef Junior lately. 8 to 13 year olds mostly. Those kids are doing some amazing cooking and a lot of it with Broccoli Rabe. One of the Chefs told one contestant he put her appetizer on his menu at his Newark restaurant. It was a crostini with chicken liver pate' and I can't remember what it was topped with. The Chef judge was impressed by it to say the least.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> I never thought of adding meat to Broccoli.
> 
> A big hunk of Cheese, and some Salsa, yes, but not sausages.
> 
> ...


But Two Knots used Broccoli Rabe, not Broccoli. Totally different flavor. It's quite bitter when raw, but after cooking that calms down and it's just delicious. I blanch it and then sauté with lots of garlic.

Here in NY it's widely available because there's a big Italian community. It should be available anywhere where there are lots of Italians!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s bitter in a good way❤👍


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> It’s bitter in a good way❤👍


Like coffee and dark chocolate  (Not that broccoli rabe tastes anything like mocha.)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

snic said:


> Like coffee and dark chocolate  (Not that broccoli rabe tastes anything like mocha.)


 And I DISLIKE both.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I did a search, and found this

What Is Broccoli Rabe? And Is It Broccoli, or Nah?

More related to Turnips than Broccoli.

Turnip Greens, now you're talking something that I'm familiar with. 

Yeah, a bit bitter, but cooked correct, it'll satisfy you too.

ED


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

When I first had turnip greens I was amazed at how flavorul they are. That set me down the path of trying every green I could find - mustard, arugula, kale, chard, collards, broccoli rabe are all easily available at supermarkets here... each is different and has its own uses. And if you go to an ethnic market, it's almost guaranteed to have some different kind of green you've never heard of before. For example, I picked up some Malabar spinach at an Indian market a couple of weeks ago. It's not related to spinach at all, but it has a similar but more pronounced flavor. An Asian market in my area that has since closed used to have at least 10 or 15 different kinds of greens. In the Caribbean and India they use the leaves of a certain kind of taro plant that is not edible unless cooked (it's called callaloo in the Caribbean and patra in parts of India). People often turn up their noses at greens and green vegetables, but I'd guess that's because all they've had is overcooked spinach and mushy broccoli!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> I did a search, and found this
> 
> What Is Broccoli Rabe? And Is It Broccoli, or Nah?
> 
> ...


You don't like coffee or chocolate, but like turnip greens. Now that is weird....lol



snic said:


> When I first had turnip greens I was amazed at how flavorul they are. That set me down the path of trying every green I could find - mustard, arugula, kale, chard, collards, broccoli rabe are all easily available at supermarkets here... each is different and has its own uses. And if you go to an ethnic market, it's almost guaranteed to have some different kind of green you've never heard of before. For example, I picked up some Malabar spinach at an Indian market a couple of weeks ago. It's not related to spinach at all, but it has a similar but more pronounced flavor. An Asian market in my area that has since closed used to have at least 10 or 15 different kinds of greens. In the Caribbean and India they use the leaves of a certain kind of taro plant that is not edible unless cooked (it's called callaloo in the Caribbean and patra in parts of India). People often turn up their noses at greens and green vegetables, but I'd guess that's because all they've had is overcooked spinach and mushy broccoli!


You know I have tried to like greens it seems forever. I just can't like them. I hated cooked spinach growing up. But that was the nasty canned stuff or frozen. I think its the texture and the taste.
However I love raw spinach. I even like raw kale. And I had some kale in soup once and it was good. But it looked like they added it in at the very end of cooking.
But these greens they serve here in SC are so close to that spinach in the can. I think they are collards and mustard greens. They serve some vinegar on the side to pour over them.
I have bought fresh spinach and lightly sauteed in olive oil and garlic and I still hated it. Cooking changes the taste drastically.
Now I am not giving up as they do sound good and I want to like and eat them. It has to be how they are prepared around here. They actually cook them for hours! That alone has to be the problem?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

J. V. said:


> You don't like coffee or chocolate, but like turnip greens. Now that is weird....lol
> 
> 
> You know I have tried to like greens it seems forever. I just can't like them. I hated cooked spinach growing up. But that was the nasty canned stuff or frozen. I think its the texture and the taste.
> ...


 Don't like Cooked Spinach, That's weird.  

Yeah, I agree cooked too long and anything is bad taste. 

ED


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

J. V. said:


> It has to be how they are prepared around here. They actually cook them for hours! That alone has to be the problem?


That turns greens into complete mush and that's a turn-off to many people. Most greens, like turnip and mustard, just need a brief saute in hot oil until they wilt. They won't really be crispy, but they won't be mush. "Stronger" greens like kale, collards and chard need a bit more cooking but I prefer them just done so they have a bit of crunch. Most greens also like a bit of garlic, but then I put garlic in everything.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bacon/salt pork/salt jowl help a lot along with as others said cooking only until just done/wilted.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Bacon/salt pork/salt jowl help a lot along with as others said cooking only until just done/wilted.



These City folk, don't know what Pork Jowls are.

Nor Hogshead Cheese, or Haggis.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Jowl sliced for bacon and carefully fried is great. Jowl fat is different that pork belly fat and will just disappear when frying if your aren't careful.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Inspired by this thread, I made broccoli rabe with polenta today.

Trim, coarsely chop and blanch 2 bunches rabe, then drain and saute it in oil, a few pinches dried chili pepper flakes, and some salt. After 10 minutes or so, toss in a huge handful of minced garlic, a can of cannelini beans (drained), and a handful of chopped sundried tomatoes. Cook for another minute. Add a bit of water if the pan's gone dry and you want it a bit saucy.

For the polenta, after it was done cooking I added a few tablespoons of butter and a small handful of good quality pecorino.

Man, this was good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Where’s the pics? your dish sounds delicious…Broccoli rabe is the best!
snic…in case you missed it check out my broccoli rabe bread.



















Broccoli Rabe & Sausage Bread.


Cooked Broccoli rabe sautéed with garlic and oil...with chopped sausage, pepperoni, graded parmigiana cheese, shredded mozzarella and graded swiss cheese rolled into homemade pizza dough...It was good...I lightly oiled the roll and sprinkled with everything bagel mixture. First time I used...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is broccoli rab.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Where’s the pics? your dish sounds delicious…Broccoli rabe is the best!
> snic…in case you missed it check out my broccoli rabe bread.












The broccoli rabe bread looks great, too.

Andy Boy is the brand we get around here too.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> View attachment 715215
> 
> 
> The broccoli rabe bread looks great, too.
> ...


there ya go…looks deliciouso! 😋😋😋


----------

